# embers coming out of exaust 06 ac v2



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

so last night a friend pionted out that there were embers coming out of my exaust now just a wonder my bike has not been runing right checked belt deflection choke cables and spark plugs bike sounds like its runing under water and power fluxuates as you ride iam wondering if my exaust might be rotted out also how to check my dci box or coils


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

stock exhaust need be cleaned out every so often. on most, there's a screw you undo while you rev and tap away.

see here.. look how much came out.

wheelers :: cleaning out the muffler video by phreebsd - Photobucket


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

dang didnt no that iam going to try it right now hope it works


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

careful before you try to loosen that screw. if the exhaust is on an old bike you may want to soak it in pb blaster first. ive seen those sheer right off then you try to loosen. they get seized from rust and heat


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

well it went ok i tried it nothing really came out like your video lol nut came out ok but bike still ran like crud . iam gettin to witts end with this bike is it possible the coils are going out how often does a cdi box go bad


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im betting its just carbon pieces.


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

you think it might be an exaust issue . to big to come out ?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Are you sure it's coming out of the exhaust and not from around it? My Brute spits out embers all the time, but it's just mud and crap stuck in the heat shield, but looks like the exhaust is spitting it out.


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

*primary*



KMKjr said:


> Are you sure it's coming out of the exhaust and not from around it? My Brute spits out embers all the time, but it's just mud and crap stuck in the heat shield, but looks like the exhaust is spitting it out.





you said in your signature you have a maroon and almond how do you like them


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

cattracks87 said:


> you said in your signature you have a maroon and almond how do you like them


Great!

Reduces the speed (but 55-62 is fast enough on trails) some but the tourque is better for most driving.


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

i was told the kats have diff trans then the brute force not sure if this is true but if so would the gearing be the same also noted i have raced a 750 brute force with a dynatek cdi and it was a close one but i still one so i have wondered if this clutchin i got will do the job


----------

